# للبيع / كمبروسر اطلس كوبكو طراز: Xsa80 رقم العرض: 16883



## الشاحنة الأولى (22 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم

إليكم هذا العرض المتميز

كمبروسر اطلس كوبكو 

طراز: XSA80

موديل:1988

رقم العرض: 16883

عدد ساعات العمل: 6583ساعه

الحاله: جيده جدا

السعر:20الف ريال سعودي

بدون شحن او جمارك

اتصلوا بنا وأهلا بكم 
0532666244

0563656524 
يمكنكم زيارة موقعنا على 
ظ…ط¤ط³ط³ط© ط§ظ„ط´ط§ط­ظ†ط© ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„ظ‰ - ط§ظ„ط±ط¦ظٹط³ظٹط© 

يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 

‫مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي - شيول كتربيلر 950 اي موديل 1990‬&lrm; - YouTube

مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه

وكلاءh4العالمية








​


----------

